# Selma Messenger



## Belle79

I thought I'd start a separate thread for this little cutie.  Macy's now has a bunch of new colors, in addition to the Neon Pink, Neon Yellow, Pearl Grey, and Black/White ones we've seen!

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...r?ID=837863&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results


----------



## Belle79

Luggage, Mandarin, Turquoise


----------



## Waffle65

I love the mandarin and pearl grey


----------



## Belle79

Jessica Alba using her pearl grey messenger again


----------



## Restore724

That's a cute messenger bag!


----------



## missaudrie

Yayyy new colors! Wish they had em during F&F.


----------



## PinkPeonies

Yay!

I love this damn little bag. So adorable!


----------



## Belle79

PinkPeonies said:


> Yay!
> 
> I love this damn little bag. So adorable!
> 
> View attachment 2175629
> 
> View attachment 2175631


 
Looks great on you!


----------



## Kajleen

*PinkPeonies* love your style, so me! Selma si gorgeous


----------



## kimberlywy

PinkPeonies said:


> Yay!
> 
> I love this damn little bag. So adorable!
> 
> View attachment 2175629
> 
> View attachment 2175631



You're tempting me to get the pink one too! Lol


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

PinkPeonies said:


> Yay!
> 
> I love this damn little bag. So adorable!
> 
> View attachment 2175629
> 
> View attachment 2175631


looks fab on you! The color is so pretty also.


----------



## PinkPeonies

Belle79 said:


> Looks great on you!





Kajleen said:


> *PinkPeonies* love your style, so me! Selma si gorgeous





kimberlywy said:


> You're tempting me to get the pink one too! Lol





*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> looks fab on you! The color is so pretty also.




Thank you  I've never met a neon colour I didn't like. It's a huge issue for me


----------



## erinrose

I want to get a small bright crossbody bag and I´ve decided to either get the selma messenger in neon pink, or the Louis Vuitton alma bb in indien rose. There´s a significant price difference between the two and I´ve decided to only get one but can´t seem to figure out which one! If you had to decide between the alma bb or the selma messenger which one would you get?


----------



## kimberlywy

erinrose said:


> I want to get a small bright crossbody bag and I´ve decided to either get the selma messenger in neon pink, or the Louis Vuitton alma bb in indien rose. There´s a significant price difference between the two and I´ve decided to only get one but can´t seem to figure out which one! If you had to decide between the alma bb or the selma messenger which one would you get?



The Alma bb is a stunner for sure, but for me it's way overpriced at the moment. The selma messenger offers more interior space and I could justify the price I'd be paying. I'd honestly just buy a Selma messenger and probably throw in a couple more bags maybe? Lol. Not that I'm not into LVs but I'd feel more comfortable spending that much money on a more multi-purpose style, not a small messenger bag.


----------



## erinrose

kimberlywy said:


> The Alma bb is a stunner for sure, but for me it's way overpriced at the moment. The selma messenger offers more interior space and I could justify the price I'd be paying. I'd honestly just buy a Selma messenger and probably throw in a couple more bags maybe? Lol. Not that I'm not into LVs but I'd feel more comfortable spending that much money on a more multi-purpose style, not a small messenger bag.


 
Thanks for your reply! I´ll definitely take that into concideration


----------



## PinkPeonies

erinrose said:


> I want to get a small bright crossbody bag and I´ve decided to either get the selma messenger in neon pink, or the Louis Vuitton alma bb in indien rose. There´s a significant price difference between the two and I´ve decided to only get one but can´t seem to figure out which one! If you had to decide between the alma bb or the selma messenger which one would you get?



I'm more sold on the messenger Selma than the alma bb. I absolutely adore the Alma's colour but I like the shape and accessibility of the Selma more.


----------



## PinkPeonies

Just adding more pics to this thread.

My neon messenger duo.


----------



## Sweetpea19

erinrose said:


> I want to get a small bright crossbody bag and I´ve decided to either get the selma messenger in neon pink, or the Louis Vuitton alma bb in indien rose. There´s a significant price difference between the two and I´ve decided to only get one but can´t seem to figure out which one! If you had to decide between the alma bb or the selma messenger which one would you get?



Personally I like the Alma bb better for cross body. I think the Selma looks better in large or medium bc of the handles. However I agree the price point is way out there and something to be factored in heavily.  The Selma cb is nonetheless very cute!


----------



## EwithDG

PinkPeonies said:


> Just adding more pics to this thread.
> 
> My neon messenger duo.
> 
> View attachment 2182796
> 
> View attachment 2182797
> 
> View attachment 2182802


They're so pretty!


----------



## SCI

I got a purple one to match my black one


----------



## PinkPeonies

Sorry for more pics.


----------



## indi3r4

^you look gorgeous!! 

I just ordered the pearl grey messenger from Macy's online. Was debating between the neon pink, mandarin, and grey but found out the other 2 sold out. So, grey it is! Can't beat the 25% off +14% cash back from *bates!


----------



## indi3r4

SCI said:


> I got a purple one to match my black one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2185927



ohhh that purple is so delicious! i'm thinking of getting the large studded selma in that color.


----------



## indi3r4

Ughhhh stupid Macy's system. My order is cancelled because they couldn't verify the home phone number for the card. I talked to my bank and that's the only phone number that I have on file. Whatever. I guess it doesn't meant to be.


----------



## iHeartMK

indi3r4 said:


> Ughhhh stupid Macy's system. My order is cancelled because they couldn't verify the home phone number for the card. I talked to my bank and that's the only phone number that I have on file. Whatever. I guess it doesn't meant to be.


Don't give up! Have you tried Nordstrom?


----------



## Jem Jerrica

erinrose said:


> I want to get a small bright crossbody bag and I´ve decided to either get the selma messenger in neon pink, or the Louis Vuitton alma bb in indien rose. There´s a significant price difference between the two and I´ve decided to only get one but can´t seem to figure out which one! If you had to decide between the alma bb or the selma messenger which one would you get?



I love the handles on the alma bb!  They make the bag so cute.  I find myself wishing the selma messenger bag had little handles on it as well.  Even so, the MK would be great if you're traveling or if you'll have a really active summer.

*Enabler alert*  If you happen to buy BOTH, please post side by side pics!!!


----------



## Restore724

*MK Selma Turquoise*


----------



## Maice

Restore724 said:


> *MK Selma Turquoise*


 
Gorgeous color!


----------



## parissmagic

I like this color !


----------



## lem0n

Hi everyone, I'm thinking of getting this bag is grey or black&white. I like the grey better but the black&white is on F&F sale on Lord&Taylor for 25% off (it's such a good price!). Do you think it's a good choice? Will it get dirty easily?


----------



## missbrasilnyc

Loving the turquoise!


----------



## Maia roma

PinkPeonies said:


> Yay!
> 
> I love this damn little bag. So adorable!
> 
> View attachment 2175629
> 
> View attachment 2175631


Hi, I'm planning to buy the selma messenger bag, but trying to figure out if this pink is really too bright to wear for a casual look. Can you give me an advice? Thanks


----------



## loveap

How is the size compared to the mini MAC? Is it significantly bigger?


----------



## Belle79

loveap said:


> How is the size compared to the mini MAC? Is it significantly bigger?


 
I wouldn't say it's _significantly _bigger, but because of how wide the bottom of the Selma is, it holds considerably more than a Mini MAC.


----------



## amandacoco

Hi girls! I bought the selma messenger as part of the Macys shop for cause day.. i had to return it because it was a lil too small. Has anyone bought the studded version of it??? i saw on nordstroms website and the michael kors website and they have different dimensions? i wanna know if it is a lil bigger than the regular non-studded one?


----------



## MDT

I have the studded messenger. It looked to be the same dimensions as the regular messengers that were hanging next to it when I purchased it.


----------



## LeeMiller

PinkPeonies said:


> Yay!
> 
> I love this damn little bag. So adorable!
> 
> View attachment 2175629
> 
> View attachment 2175631



love this look!!!

And I really enjoy your blog.  Wish those white crystal necklaces were easy to order online.


----------



## Dopey1030

Hi, does anyone know if the selma messenger came out in iris?  TIA ü


----------



## lenie

I am looking for the Selma messenger in black or pearl gray.  Please let me know if you see this available anywhere. I prefer the plain, not studded version. Thank you !


----------



## tigresspurse

I am after the black studded version. If anyone knows a good bargain for it in Europe please help!


----------



## Hollywood Hills

tigresspurse said:


> I am after the black studded version. If anyone knows a good bargain for it in Europe please help!



I've found one at Dillards:
http://www.dillards.com/product/MIC...Bag_301_-1_301_503953125?df=04056515_zi_black

And one for pre-order at Neiman Marcus:
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/MICHA...ements%3D&eItemId=prod159680061&cmCat=product


----------



## Hollywood Hills

lenie said:


> I am looking for the Selma messenger in black or pearl gray.  Please let me know if you see this available anywhere. I prefer the plain, not studded version. Thank you !



A black one is available at Dillards:
http://www.dillards.com/product/MIC...Bag_301_-1_301_503911013?df=04044535_zi_black


----------



## tigresspurse

Hollywood Hills said:


> I've found one at Dillards:
> http://www.dillards.com/product/MIC...Bag_301_-1_301_503953125?df=04056515_zi_black
> 
> And one for pre-order at Neiman Marcus:
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/MICHA...ements%3D&eItemId=prod159680061&cmCat=product



Thank you. I was hoping to get it anywhere in Europe to avoid the taxes... over 300 for this size seems quite a lot money...


----------



## Hollywood Hills

It's a shame that MK is so expensive in Europe.


----------



## berniceleecy

I got the one with stub grey. It was roomy n handy to bring around.


----------



## tigresspurse

Hollywood Hills said:


> It's a shame that MK is so expensive in Europe.



absolutely :cry:


----------



## BowSatchelLover

tigresspurse said:


> I am after the black studded version. If anyone knows a good bargain for it in Europe please help!



Hi Harrods and Harvey Nichols have the Selma Messenger in Black Studded for £220. Hope this helps.


----------



## PinkPeonies

LeeMiller said:


> love this look!!!
> 
> And I really enjoy your blog.  Wish those white crystal necklaces were easy to order online.



Thank you very much 

Which white crystal necklace are you referring to?

Sorry for the late reply btw :shame:




Maia roma said:


> Hi, I'm planning to buy the selma messenger bag, but trying to figure out if this pink is really too bright to wear for a casual look. Can you give me an advice? Thanks



I'm so sorry for the late reply.

It's a very bright neon pink. Personally I think it goes with a lot of my casual clothes. But then again there's really no kind of cohesion with my outfits. I'm not the type of person who obesses over what matches or not. Having said that, my clothes are all quite simple and I love bright neon bags and accessories as they give a bit more interest to my simple clothes.

Are you able to see the bag and colour in person?


----------



## BowSatchelLover

BowSatchelLover said:


> Hi Harrods and Harvey Nichols have the Selma Messenger in Black Studded for £220. Hope this helps.



Also if you enter HNAW13 at the checkout on Harvey Nichols you'll get 15% off. It's not on all products just selected and the Selma Messenger is one of the items included. The link is harveynichols.com/aw13treat . You'll have to enter your name and email address but that's it. Then all the items listed are included in the 15% off. 

Hope you get your bag


----------



## bunnyboop09

PinkPeonies said:


> Yay!
> 
> I love this damn little bag. So adorable!
> 
> View attachment 2175629
> 
> View attachment 2175631



Wow that looks so cute & stylish!!


----------



## tigresspurse

bunnyboop09 said:


> Wow that looks so cute & stylish!!


I finally found the black studded messenger, cant wait for the parcel


----------



## lenie

I just got the Selma messenger in Pearl grey and want the plain black one now.


----------



## mochi-xx

lenie said:


> I just got the Selma messenger in Pearl grey and want the plain black one now.



Where did you find/buy it? I've been looking for a Pearl Grey Messenger everywhere! On ebay most sellers wont ship to Canada


----------



## MJ_girl

This my my Navy Stud Messenger. The color is darker IRL. 

I prefer the non-stud version but it seems to be sold out everywhere. Anyway, this makes me happy as well


----------



## lenie

mochi-xx said:


> Where did you find/buy it? I've been looking for a Pearl Grey Messenger everywhere! On ebay most sellers wont ship to Canada


I bought it on eBay. There are 2 pearl grey ones on eBay now. Hopefully, one of the sellers will ship to Canada.


----------



## leelou27

mochi-xx said:


> Where did you find/buy it? I've been looking for a Pearl Grey Messenger everywhere! On ebay most sellers wont ship to Canada



Nordstrom has it on back-order with approximate ship date of 11/22/2013. I just ordered few days ago


----------



## missbagwathi

mochi-xx said:


> Where did you find/buy it? I've been looking for a Pearl Grey Messenger everywhere! On ebay most sellers wont ship to Canada




Hey my go to store in India has one still left but might be expensive to ship it to Canada. Check out droppedpin.net I bought my Miranda from them.


----------



## purseobsession9

Obsessed with my colour block messenger


----------



## missbagwathi

I'm in love with this studded selma messenger in pomegranate. Just not sure about the wristlet. They are selling the two as a combo and only have one left. Will the wristlet be too matchy? Overdose of studs? But I want the messenger so bad!!!


----------



## missbagwathi

Hollywood Hills said:


> It's a shame that MK is so expensive in Europe.



oh you have no idea how expensive it is in India!! But that doesn't stop me


----------



## ladystara

Just got the black with studs!  I love it!


----------



## purseobsession9

ladystara said:


> Just got the black with studs!  I love it!



Awesome choice!


----------



## MzPhuong

ladystara said:


> Just got the black with studs!  I love it!


id love to know where you purchased the studded messenger from I cant seem to find it anymore on major department stores website (looking for black/dark dune studded) tia!


----------



## ladystara

MzPhuong said:


> id love to know where you purchased the studded messenger from I cant seem to find it anymore on major department stores website (looking for black/dark dune studded) tia!



I got it at the MIchael Kors store in SF.  They had black studded, dune studded and a grey studded and seemed to have a good quantity of them.


----------



## Xyp

Hi, I'm new here...where can I buy online? Don't have shops here where I'm from sadly...love to get the grey one.


----------



## missbagwathi

Xyp said:


> Hi, I'm new here...where can I buy online? Don't have shops here where I'm from sadly...love to get the grey one.




Hey, try saks, neimanmarcus, Bloomingdales although don't know about the pearl grey messenger


----------



## Belle79

Xyp said:


> Hi, I'm new here...where can I buy online? Don't have shops here where I'm from sadly...love to get the grey one.


 
Nordstrom has the pearl grey messenger in stock


----------



## iceshiva

PinkPeonies said:


> Yay!
> 
> I love this damn little bag. So adorable!
> 
> View attachment 2175629
> 
> View attachment 2175631



My friends were looking for this one...
you are lucky.. the pink is just so sexy


----------



## biors

missbagwathi said:


> Hey, try saks, neimanmarcus, Bloomingdales although don't know about the pearl grey messenger


I just bought an east-west top zip for my mum from Neiman Marcus. The processing is a little confusing though, make sure to make an account and log in before you order so you can track your order better. I forgot to log in so my order wasn't linked to my account. I was basically blind for a couple hours until I received an email from Borderfree saying that they had received my order and that everything went well. Didn't even know if my order went through correctly, so I was freaking out a little bit.

edit: oh dear, I've quoted the wrong person. Sorry! Still getting used to this after lurking for so long.


----------



## Xyp

Thanks a lot! 
Still haven't got my act together to order it yet! I'll check out those sites though.
Ahhh I need to move to another country!


----------



## hangymt

PinkPeonies said:


> Just adding more pics to this thread.
> 
> My neon messenger duo.
> 
> View attachment 2182796
> 
> View attachment 2182797
> 
> View attachment 2182802


Omg i loveee the yellow one!!!, where did you get it? I have the pink one but I love yellow&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Coffee Addicted

I have a soft spot for the black one - hope I get it soon!


----------



## epaz

Is there a possibility to get more modeling shots please? :?:
I'm eyeing the LV alma bb but was contemplating the Selma bc it's also small ... I know how the alma bb looks on but I need more ideas for the Selma.   :help:


----------



## rmkette

Bad lighting, but here's my Selma Studded Messenger in Dark Dune.
Now wanting the Medium or Large Selmas


----------



## lenie

I really want the red medium messenger. Does anyone know when Macy's will be having their friends and family promotion?


----------



## designer.deals

lenie said:


> I really want the red medium messenger. Does anyone know when Macy's will be having their friends and family promotion?




Dec 4


----------



## lenie

designer.deals said:


> Dec 4


Thank you!


----------



## misshogito

PinkPeonies said:


> Yay!
> 
> I love this damn little bag. So adorable!
> 
> View attachment 2175629
> 
> View attachment 2175631


Hi, is yours selma mini messenger or the medium one?? Im torn of which one i should choose &#128561;&#128561;


----------



## Ginsy

I have my eye on the grommet style messenger..going to get it soon. will upload pretty photo aft receive it


----------



## Ginsy

how come the thread for MK selma medium messenger not as popular as MK Selma satchel ???


----------



## iuvcoach

Does anyone have a pic of the mini vs the reg size Crossbody Selma?


----------



## Ginsy

iuvcoach said:


> Does anyone have a pic of the mini vs the reg size Crossbody Selma?



here you go...


----------



## Ginsy

another photo to those who wish to know those size issue of MK Selma series bag


----------



## iuvcoach

Ginsy said:


> here you go...







Ginsy said:


> another photo to those who wish to know those size issue of MK Selma series bag




Thank you very much for the pics!!


----------



## Ginsy

My MK selma grommet style medium messenger


----------



## athesame

Belle79 said:


> Jessica Alba using her pearl grey messenger again


Anyone knows what size is Jessica Alba's messenger bag? Is it a medium or a mini?


----------



## Belle79

athesame said:


> Anyone knows what size is Jessica Alba's messenger bag? Is it a medium or a mini?


 
It's the medium


----------



## athesame

Belle79 said:


> It's the medium



Thank you!!


----------



## Nikichristine

Restore724 said:


> That's a cute messenger bag!


Does anyone know where I could purchase the Large Dark Dune Selma Leather Satchel online?!


----------



## saviourface

Hello,
I got the Selma Medium messenger bag in optic white. Which I really wanted!!
I have not worn it yet because I want to make sure I protect it with a rain & stain repellent. Do any of you have any advice on a repellent other than the Michael Kors one?  Like maybe the "meltonian leather protector"??? This is Saffiano Leather we are talking about and neither the Michael Kors or any other state its fine to use on this type of leather. 
I can't wait to wear my Selma! but there is no way I will until I protect it first! Especially it being white!
What do you use to protect and clean your Saffiano Leather handbags? 
Any ideas? advice? help?

Thanks in advance.
-esm  

p.s. tried to post a picture but couldn't ) :


----------



## Ginsy

saviourface said:


> Hello,
> I got the Selma Medium messenger bag in optic white. Which I really wanted!!
> I have not worn it yet because I want to make sure I protect it with a rain & stain repellent. Do any of you have any advice on a repellent other than the Michael Kors one?  Like maybe the "meltonian leather protector"??? This is Saffiano Leather we are talking about and neither the Michael Kors or any other state its fine to use on this type of leather.
> I can't wait to wear my Selma! but there is no way I will until I protect it first! Especially it being white!
> What do you use to protect and clean your Saffiano Leather handbags?
> Any ideas? advice? help?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> -esm
> 
> p.s. tried to post a picture but couldn't ) :



as i ask some of my fren, saffiano leather are durable and water resistant. if u get dirt on it just use a baby wipe to clean it.


----------



## Ginsy

i am deeply in love with my selma bag


----------



## Euromutt86

Finally got a Selma! Pearl Gray, mini messenger. I love it!


----------



## Maddy23x

I got the medium Selma messenger in Dark Khaki, it's a really nice color that goes with everything; but the color that I really wanted was the Turquoise and Macy's no longer carries it .  Now I'm thinking of returning it since I haven't used it yet for the red one to add some color since I already have the mini Selma messenger and Jet Set E/W in black.

Does anyone happen to know where I may be able to find it in Turquoise? I've searched but no luck and I'm trying to avoid ebay.


----------



## Ginsy

Maddy23x said:


> I got the medium Selma messenger in Dark Khaki, it's a really nice color that goes with everything; but the color that I really wanted was the Turquoise and Macy's no longer carries it .  Now I'm thinking of returning it since I haven't used it yet for the red one to add some color since I already have the mini Selma messenger and Jet Set E/W in black.
> 
> Does anyone happen to know where I may be able to find it in Turquoise? I've searched but no luck and I'm trying to avoid ebay.




i think you should try MICHAEL Michael Kors Handbag, Selma Grommet Messenger Bag 
its a very nice n chic messenger bag 
i have mine as fuchsia color.. love it!


----------



## Ginsy

i have order a MK selma medium messenger studded in mandarin. will upload photo aft get it


----------



## Maddy23x

Ginsy said:


> i think you should try MICHAEL Michael Kors Handbag, Selma Grommet Messenger Bag
> its a very nice n chic messenger bag
> i have mine as fuchsia color.. love it!


Your right the grommet is very nice and chic. Seeing it at the store and everyone's picture is making me want one, I'm thinking of picking that one instead.

And btw the fuchsia is a great color, I gave my younger sister the mini in that color and she loved it.


----------



## Ginsy

Maddy23x said:


> Your right the grommet is very nice and chic. Seeing it at the store and everyone's picture is making me want one, I'm thinking of picking that one instead.
> 
> And btw the fuchsia is a great color, I gave my younger sister the mini in that color and she loved it.



Honestly the mini version of MK selma messenger I dun think its practically useful as a bag since it really small lolx. 
but for the medium selma messenger its just prefect as a sling,as a clutch or as a daily bag for those who didnt bring lots of stuff when go out to work or shopping.


----------



## Ginsy

This is the picture of my fuchsia grommet messenger taken outdoor.





While this are the picture that taken indoor.





It look just great especially under sunlight.


----------



## saviourface

Here it is! My Christmas gift from my boyfriend. My saffiano leather MK Medium Selma Messenger in Optic White and my MK Jet Set Saffiano Travel coin purse in black. I thought white on white was too much! So I picked 2 different colors.. same material.*

I wanted to make sure I shared my experience because it was really hard to find anything on here or on the web regarding saffiano leather. It was also very hard to find any reviews or pictures of this purse in this color.I am extremely in love with it. Yesterday was my first day wearing out on a date with my boyfriend! This purse is the perfect size! It's pretty roomy! It fits the basics, my phone, keys, make up bag, wallet and still had room for more! For maybe a year now I have not been a fan of bigger purses....So the is a perfect size for someone who is trying to go smaller but no tiny ( :

This picture shows both the purse and coin purse after I treated them with the Meltonian Rain and Stain repellent clear spray. I really recommend it!you spray the whole thing...wait 30 mins and repeat. It truly is clear.*

Can't wait to wear it again on friday ( :This will not be my everday purse ) : I wish it was but it would be too much stress to keep it pefectly white.*
My next purse will be the MK Sloan Quilted in Black ( :


----------



## Ginsy

My fuchsia grommet messenger with my fuchsia skirt 
even though it might look small, but i can put lots of stuff in it. 
my coach legacy slim wallet,lipstick,mirror,mouthspray,power bank,mobile broadband stick,a 500ml mineral water bottle


----------



## Darbanville

Hi, I've been doing some research , but couldn't really find an answer. I hope you guys can help me out.

Is the selma saffiano big enough to carry a 15 inch laptop, so you can easily close the zipper?


----------



## comicmaggie

Love the mandarin one!!!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

My new Selma medium messenger in Pale Blue! Love this color!
And....finally decided to jump in and buy the Selma medium messenger in Pale Pink with gold studs.  They might fade, I might get colortransfer,  but I'll love them to bits. Can't spend my life worrying about everything that can happen! I'll enjoy them instead!


----------



## coivcte

Ginsy said:


> My fuchsia grommet messenger with my fuchsia skirt
> even though it might look small, but i can put lots of stuff in it.
> my coach legacy slim wallet,lipstick,mirror,mouthspray,power bank,mobile broadband stick,a 500ml mineral water bottle



I love this, can this still be found in any shop online?
Hard to find SHW.


----------



## bellevie0891

Norwegian Girl said:


> My new Selma medium messenger in Pale Blue! Love this color!
> And....finally decided to jump in and buy the Selma medium messenger in Pale Pink with gold studs.  They might fade, I might get colortransfer,  but I'll love them to bits. Can't spend my life worrying about everything that can happen! I'll enjoy them instead!



So stinking cute!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

bellevie0891 said:


> So stinking cute!



Thank you! My pale pink is arriving today! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Here it is! Studded selma medium messenger in pale pink!


----------



## coivcte

Norwegian Girl said:


> Here it is! Studded selma medium messenger in pale pink!



That pink is so cute, reminds me of cupcake, just want to take a bite!!!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

coivcte said:


> That pink is so cute, reminds me of cupcake, just want to take a bite!!!



It really is a cute color! Thank you!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Here they are together


----------



## bellevie0891

Norwegian Girl said:


> Here they are together



Beautiful!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Norwegian Girl said:


> Here they are together



BEAUTIES! I neeeeed my pale pink studded baby! MK is now shipping it to me since they wouldn't let my brother pick it up 

Btw the studded and non-studded look like 2 completely different bags. Totally justifiable to have 2 messengers


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Pinkalicious said:


> BEAUTIES! I neeeeed my pale pink studded baby! MK is now shipping it to me since they wouldn't let my brother pick it up
> 
> Btw the studded and non-studded look like 2 completely different bags. Totally justifiable to have 2 messengers


I totally agree! I think they look like two different bags as well .   I hope you'll post photos when it arrives?


----------



## keishapie1973

Norwegian Girl said:


> Here they are together




I love both of these!!! I need a messenger in my life. It just never ends.....[emoji2]


----------



## iheart_purses

I love my Selma messenger so much, but I am debating if I should get another one (I told myself no more Selmas!!!!!) I like the large Jet set Travel crossbody but when I tried it on at the store my sister was concerned it looked like an ipad bag. I just want to hear what other Selma messenger fans have to say. I know the selma has more space width wise. Would the jet set be too small?? Thoughts? Opinions?


----------



## Norwegian Girl

iheart_purses said:


> I love my Selma messenger so much, but I am debating if I should get another one (I told myself no more Selmas!!!!!) I like the large Jet set Travel crossbody but when I tried it on at the store my sister was concerned it looked like an ipad bag. I just want to hear what other Selma messenger fans have to say. I know the selma has more space width wise. Would the jet set be too small?? Thoughts? Opinions?



I like it. Someone here has the pale pink version of this bag, and it is stunning. The chain really compliments the bag, no matter if its silver or gold. I concidered this bag myself, but decided against it since I liked the Selma messenger so much more. Choose what YOU like, you are the the one who will bring perfection to whatever bag you decide to wear.


----------



## DiamondsForever

iheart_purses said:


> I love my Selma messenger so much, but I am debating if I should get another one (I told myself no more Selmas!!!!!) I like the large Jet set Travel crossbody but when I tried it on at the store my sister was concerned it looked like an ipad bag. I just want to hear what other Selma messenger fans have to say. I know the selma has more space width wise. Would the jet set be too small?? Thoughts? Opinions?



I have the pale pink jet set chain cross body. It's a lovely little bag for travelling light. I don't think you can get as much in it as the Selma messenger. It's a great little bag for nights out as the chain really dressed it up.


----------



## Pinkalicious

iheart_purses said:


> I love my Selma messenger so much, but I am debating if I should get another one (I told myself no more Selmas!!!!!) I like the large Jet set Travel crossbody but when I tried it on at the store my sister was concerned it looked like an ipad bag. I just want to hear what other Selma messenger fans have to say. I know the selma has more space width wise. Would the jet set be too small?? Thoughts? Opinions?



I think there's nothing wrong with having 2 selma messengers (as Norwegian Girl and I can attest to haha) especially if you love the style. I think it would depend on what you plan to use it for. If you don't like the way the jet set travel crossbody looks on, then it would definitely be your preference. I wouldn't get a different bag just because I needed a different style, but again that's just me! Get the one that you will get the most use out of and that you will loveee!

Btw I was using my peanut medium messenger yesterday and I put my wallet, coin purse, phone, keys, and a water bottle in it. Everything fit perfectly with some room to spare but I was wondering if anyone else is scared to load up this bag? I have seen a few on ebay that have the parts where the straps connect become damaged, it seems from carrying too much. I am worried since I don't want that to happen. Should I avoid overpacking this style?


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Pinkalicious said:


> I think there's nothing wrong with having 2 selma messengers (as Norwegian Girl and I can attest to haha) especially if you love the style. I think it would depend on what you plan to use it for. If you don't like the way the jet set travel crossbody looks on, then it would definitely be your preference. I wouldn't get a different bag just because I needed a different style, but again that's just me! Get the one that you will get the most use out of and that you will loveee!
> 
> Btw I was using my peanut medium messenger yesterday and I put my wallet, coin purse, phone, keys, and a water bottle in it. Everything fit perfectly with some room to spare but I was wondering if anyone else is scared to load up this bag? I have seen a few on ebay that have the parts where the straps connect become damaged, it seems from carrying too much. I am worried since I don't want that to happen. Should I avoid overpacking this style?



You're so right, Pinkalicious! Nothing wrong in owning more than one of the gorgeous Selma messenger!  If I need to take a lot if stuff with me, I generally prefer to switch to a larger bag, as one of my Hamiltons.  The reason I bought my two Selma medium messenger bags was to "travel" light, with few things.


----------



## iheart_purses

Pinkalicious said:


> I think there's nothing wrong with having 2 selma messengers (as Norwegian Girl and I can attest to haha) especially if you love the style. I think it would depend on what you plan to use it for. If you don't like the way the jet set travel crossbody looks on, then it would definitely be your preference. I wouldn't get a different bag just because I needed a different style, but again that's just me! Get the one that you will get the most use out of and that you will loveee



The problem is I already have enough Selma's, (if there is such a thing in this forum) I love the look of the jet set with the chain on the strap and everything but I love the size of the Selma. I think the jet set is way too narrow. Is there something in between the two Styles with the same dressy-ness to it?


----------



## ubo22

iheart_purses said:


> The problem is I already have enough Selma's, (if there is such a thing in this forum) I love the look of the jet set with the chain on the strap and everything but I love the size of the Selma. I think the jet set is way too narrow. Is there something in between the two Styles with the same dressy-ness to it?


I have 3 Selmas and also didn't want to add another Selma style when I was looking for a cross-body bag.  Have you considered the Bedford cross-body (soft leather), Cynthia cross-body (saffiano leather), or x-small Miranda (calfskin leather)?


----------



## Pinkalicious

iheart_purses said:


> The problem is I already have enough Selma's, (if there is such a thing in this forum) I love the look of the jet set with the chain on the strap and everything but I love the size of the Selma. I think the jet set is way too narrow. Is there something in between the two Styles with the same dressy-ness to it?




What about the medium Colette messenger or the hamilton traveler messenger?


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> What about the medium Colette messenger or the hamilton traveler messenger?




+1. I'm in love with both of those bags....[emoji7]


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Here's a couple photos of my gorgeous new Selma medium messenger in Pale Pink with gold studs!  One with my white jacket, and one with my pink jacket. Paired them with my Holzweiler scarf and MK Fultons in pink, and beige chinos!


----------



## bellevie0891

Norwegian Girl said:


> Here's a couple photos of my gorgeous new Selma medium messenger in Pale Pink with gold studs!  One with my white jacket, and one with my pink jacket. Paired them with my Holzweiler scarf and MK Fultons in pink, and beige chinos!




Looks wonderful!


----------



## Sarah03

Norwegian Girl said:


> Here's a couple photos of my gorgeous new Selma medium messenger in Pale Pink with gold studs!  One with my white jacket, and one with my pink jacket. Paired them with my Holzweiler scarf and MK Fultons in pink, and beige chinos!




This bag is stunning!  It looks great on you & goes so well with your cute outfit!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Sarah03 said:


> This bag is stunning!  It looks great on you & goes so well with your cute outfit!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

bellevie0891 said:


> Looks wonderful!



Thank you !


----------



## comicmaggie

Norwegian Girl said:


> My new Selma medium messenger in Pale Blue! Love this color!
> And....finally decided to jump in and buy the Selma medium messenger in Pale Pink with gold studs.  They might fade, I might get colortransfer,  but I'll love them to bits. Can't spend my life worrying about everything that can happen! I'll enjoy them instead!



OMG I love this pale blue! I already have 6 selmas in different sizes. But I just cant help myself, I am getting a pale blue messenger tomorrow!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

comicmaggie said:


> OMG I love this pale blue! I already have 6 selmas in different sizes. But I just cant help myself, I am getting a pale blue messenger tomorrow!



You won't regret it! I love mine so much! Please post pics!


----------



## iheart_purses

What about the small Cindy? How does she compare to the Selma messenger? Does anyone have both?


----------



## keishapie1973

Received this today but not sure if I'm keeping it. I was able to fit all my essentials but I like the medium satchel with the handles a lot more. Decisions, decisions....[emoji4]


----------



## Norwegian Girl

keishapie1973 said:


> Received this today but not sure if I'm keeping it. I was able to fit all my essentials but I like the medium satchel with the handles a lot more. Decisions, decisions....[emoji4]
> View attachment 2954434



What an amazing colorcombination this is! Truely stunning! !  It just makes me head towards this colorblock in a medium satchel.... Love it! Congratulations!


----------



## ubo22

keishapie1973 said:


> Received this today but not sure if I'm keeping it. I was able to fit all my essentials but I like the medium satchel with the handles a lot more. Decisions, decisions....[emoji4]
> View attachment 2954434


I think this color scheme looks better on the satchel than the messenger.  The peanut handles add just a little extra to the bag.


----------



## keishapie1973

Norwegian Girl said:


> What an amazing colorcombination this is! Truely stunning! !  It just makes me head towards this colorblock in a medium satchel.... Love it! Congratulations!




Thank you!!!! [emoji3]


----------



## keishapie1973

ubo22 said:


> I think this color scheme looks better on the satchel than the messenger.  The peanut handles add just a little extra to the bag.




That's what I was thinking. Plus, I've been carrying some of my regular bags as cross bodies and they are surprisingly comfortable.....[emoji4]


----------



## DiamondsForever

keishapie1973 said:


> Received this today but not sure if I'm keeping it. I was able to fit all my essentials but I like the medium satchel with the handles a lot more. Decisions, decisions....[emoji4]
> View attachment 2954434



Keishapie this is gorgeous! I'm so jealous  where did you get it from?


----------



## keishapie1973

DiamondsForever said:


> Keishapie this is gorgeous! I'm so jealous  where did you get it from?



Thank you!!! I got it from Bloomingdales during the last day of the friends & family sale....


----------



## aunt_sweden

My new grommet selma messenger[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## DiamondsForever

aunt_sweden said:


> View attachment 2955392
> 
> My new grommet selma messenger[emoji173]&#65039;



Congrats! Its lovely! Can I ask where you purchased it please? Love black and silver, so edgy.


----------



## aunt_sweden

DiamondsForever said:


> Congrats! Its lovely! Can I ask where you purchased it please? Love black and silver, so edgy.




Thanks [emoji2]. Sorry, i did not buy it from a store. I bought it from a friend. She bought it from netaporter.com last year, but she never used it so its brand new. Lucky me [emoji106]


----------



## DiamondsForever

I'm back to wanting a Selma messenger girls... I think I have a mild obsession with summer nudes... Just can't choose between pearl grey, blush and dark dune. Saw them all again this morning and I love them all!!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

DiamondsForever said:


> I'm back to wanting a Selma messenger girls... I think I have a mild obsession with summer nudes... Just can't choose between pearl grey, blush and dark dune. Saw them all again this morning and I love them all!!



LOL! I totally understand, and happy that I am not the only one changing her mind!


----------



## BeachBagGal

DiamondsForever said:


> I'm back to wanting a Selma messenger girls... I think I have a mild obsession with summer nudes... Just can't choose between pearl grey, blush and dark dune. Saw them all again this morning and I love them all!!


All colors are nice, but again I vote for Pearl Grey. I have it in the mini and used it last night - I just love it! Such a pretty neutral that can be dressed up or down. Definitely one of the prettier greys out there!


----------



## BeachBagGal

aunt_sweden said:


> View attachment 2955392
> 
> My new grommet selma messenger[emoji173]&#65039;


Bag twins! I love this bag!!!


----------



## myluvofbags

aunt_sweden said:


> View attachment 2955392
> 
> My new grommet selma messenger[emoji173]&#65039;



Such an adorable bag!  The grommets just pushes it up a notch!


----------



## aunt_sweden

myluvofbags said:


> Such an adorable bag!  The grommets just pushes it up a notch!




Thank you. . [emoji4]


----------



## aunt_sweden

BeachBagGal said:


> Bag twins! I love this bag!!!



[emoji4][emoji106]


----------



## DiamondsForever

Norwegian Girl said:


> LOL! I totally understand, and happy that I am not the only one changing her mind!





BeachBagGal said:


> All colors are nice, but again I vote for Pearl Grey. I have it in the mini and used it last night - I just love it! Such a pretty neutral that can be dressed up or down. Definitely one of the prettier greys out there!



Thanks girls. DH still agrees with you that grey with silver studs is fun and different!
I keep looking at my blush medium satchel with all my lovely summer brights thinking I'd like a smaller bag in this colour...! Lol I'm such a lost cause. Will be really in trouble in Blossom comes out with silver studs.... it's shaping up to be the summer of the pink bag (or 5....)


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> Thanks girls. DH still agrees with you that grey with silver studs is fun and different!
> I keep looking at my blush medium satchel with all my lovely summer brights thinking I'd like a smaller bag in this colour...! Lol I'm such a lost cause. Will be really in trouble in Blossom comes out with silver studs.... it's shaping up to be the summer of the pink bag (or 5....)


Oh goodness, we are HOPELESS 
I think if blossom comes out then it's a sign and you need to get it! Are you still leaning towards getting a medium in dark dune? Cuz I love love dark dune! But if you want a messenger I think blush with studs would be justified enough since your medium doesn't have studs
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> Oh goodness, we are HOPELESS
> I think if blossom comes out then it's a sign and you need to get it! Are you still leaning towards getting a medium in dark dune? Cuz I love love dark dune! But if you want a messenger I think blush with studs would be justified enough since your medium doesn't have studs
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Lol lost causes when it comes to pink bags....:giggles:

I agree it's a sign to purchase if they bring out blossom messenger.

Dark Dune in a medium is available in London currently, it's tempting. Would use that year around.

Going to consider all the options until pay day next week....

How about you Hon? Are you sticking with your beautiful blossom?


----------



## Kc14

Hi ladies! Does anyone have an opinion on the peanut color in this style? I'm deating between that and black. I wear mostly neutrals, and think either would go with everything. I love nude colors, but I think black with gold looks so sophisticated. The bag I currently use is the Marc Jacobs mini Natasha in cement, a gray color. So I don't have a tan or black one lol. I'd appreciate any opinions!


----------



## ubo22

Kc14 said:


> Hi ladies! Does anyone have an opinion on the peanut color in this style? I'm deating between that and black. I wear mostly neutrals, and think either would go with everything. I love nude colors, but I think black with gold looks so sophisticated. The bag I currently use is the Marc Jacobs mini Natasha in cement, a gray color. So I don't have a tan or black one lol. I'd appreciate any opinions!


Either one would look great.  If your style is more professional and formal, then get black.  If your style is more laid-back and casual, then get peanut.


----------



## jademc96

Selma messenger in pear or aquamarine????


----------



## ubo22

jademc96 said:


> Selma messenger in pear or aquamarine????


Pear is a very unique, almost neon green with some yellow in it.  I love the color, but you should make sure it will work with your wardrobe.  Aquamarine is beautiful and is the safer choice.  But, again, if you have more green/yellow in your wardrobe or want to use it as a bright contrast color against darker clothing, then pear would work better for you.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Kc14 said:


> Hi ladies! Does anyone have an opinion on the peanut color in this style? I'm deating between that and black. I wear mostly neutrals, and think either would go with everything. I love nude colors, but I think black with gold looks so sophisticated. The bag I currently use is the Marc Jacobs mini Natasha in cement, a gray color. So I don't have a tan or black one lol. I'd appreciate any opinions!




I love and have the peanut Selma messenger. I prefer black in larger bags but I think it depends on your preference. Peanut is fab!
Here is a pic wearing mine


----------



## jademc96

Do think pear would contrast well with blues, yellows, and corals?


----------



## ubo22

jademc96 said:


> Do think pear would contrast well with blues, yellows, and corals?


Yes, but you'll need to be careful because it depends on the shade of blue, yellow, and coral.  I suggest taking a look at pear against those colors in your wardrobe in person before making your final decision.


----------



## ubo22

Kc14 said:


> Hi ladies! Does anyone have an opinion on the peanut color in this style? I'm deating between that and black. I wear mostly neutrals, and think either would go with everything. I love nude colors, but I think black with gold looks so sophisticated. The bag I currently use is the Marc Jacobs mini Natasha in cement, a gray color. So I don't have a tan or black one lol. I'd appreciate any opinions!


 


Pinkalicious said:


> I love and have the peanut Selma messenger. I prefer black in larger bags but I think it depends on your preference. Peanut is fab!
> Here is a pic wearing mine
> View attachment 2965220


 
Peanut looks great on Pinkalicious and others who have yellow undertones in their skin.  I forgot in my last response that you were referring to the messenger.  Either color looks great on the messenger.  Again, it just depends whether you want a black or lighter peanut colored bag.


----------



## DiamondsForever

I'm back to thinking I want a studded Selma messenger next girls... Saw a girl in the supermarket this morning with one and it looked lush in the sunshine! If only one would come out in Blossom with silver studs....


----------



## Sarah03

I've got 2 new beauties coming to me!  I'm in love with both of these, and I sold some of my bags on ebay... so I figured I should get both!
View attachment 2966250
View attachment 2966251

I've never had a Selma messenger- only the medium Selma in Aquamarine (which I love).  How would you ladies say they compare?


----------



## iheart_purses

Sarah03 said:


> I've got 2 new beauties coming to me!  I'm in love with both of these, and I sold some of my bags on ebay... so I figured I should get both!
> View attachment 2966250
> View attachment 2966251
> 
> I've never had a Selma messenger- only the medium Selma in Aquamarine (which I love).  How would you ladies say they compare?



I would say the selma messenger is just as perfect as the Selma, its good for days when you just don't need everything you would carry in your satchel sized bag. Very sophisticated crossbody. Perfect for long shopping trips, or parties  I have a selma in every size except for large, and the selma messenger is my favorite little bag out of all my purses.


----------



## Sarah03

iheart_purses said:


> I would say the selma messenger is just as perfect as the Selma, its good for days when you just don't need everything you would carry in your satchel sized bag. Very sophisticated crossbody. Perfect for long shopping trips, or parties  I have a selma in every size except for large, and the selma messenger is my favorite little bag out of all my purses.




Thanks for your reply!  I've enjoyed carrying my medium selma as a satchel and a shoulder bag, so I'm thinking the messenger will be great for all the reasons you listed!  [emoji4]


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Sarah03 said:


> I've got 2 new beauties coming to me!  I'm in love with both of these, and I sold some of my bags on ebay... so I figured I should get both!
> View attachment 2966250
> View attachment 2966251
> 
> I've never had a Selma messenger- only the medium Selma in Aquamarine (which I love).  How would you ladies say they compare?



Gorgeous!  I have the Selma medium messenger in Pale Pink with gold studs   and I love it. Very sophisticated and easy to wear. I actually have two messengers, - the other one is the medium messenger in Pale Blue.  Love them both. You won't regret this!


----------



## Sarah03

Norwegian Girl said:


> Gorgeous!  I have the Selma medium messenger in Pale Pink with gold studs   and I love it. Very sophisticated and easy to wear. I actually have two messengers, - the other one is the medium messenger in Pale Blue.  Love them both. You won't regret this!




Your reveal of the pale pink with studs had me drooling over that little cutie, so I was pretty excited when it was back in stock on the MK website!  You make it look so classy- how could I say no?  [emoji4]


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Sarah03 said:


> Your reveal of the pale pink with studs had me drooling over that little cutie, so I was pretty excited when it was back in stock on the MK website!  You make it look so classy- how could I say no?  [emoji4]



Thank you! I really love it, and I've used it five times in the last two weeks. It's my new go-to bag!


----------



## MDT

Just as I thought I'd decided to make my next purchase a medium Selma in mandarin, I saw the watermelon studded messenger. Ever since I sold my pomegranate studded messenger last year, I've missed her. I love the studs on this style bag! Now I really have no idea what to do! Watermelon is so pretty, but I think it's just too plain on the satchel Selmas, but with those studs, oh my god! I wish buying both was an option!


----------



## cny1941

Does anyone own Selma medium messenger in black? How do you like it? I was trying this bag this afternoon and both of my friend and SA agreed that black looked best on me. I don't have any black bag. I'm afraid black is too formal for this style. Thank you.


----------



## MDT

cny1941 said:


> Does anyone own Selma medium messenger in black? How do you like it? I was trying this bag this afternoon and both of my friend and SA agreed that black looked best on me. I don't have any black bag. I'm afraid black is too formal for this style. Thank you.



Not too formal at all! Have you seen the studded one? If you think the regular black is too formal maybe you'd like the studs? Such a cute bag!


----------



## cny1941

MDT said:


> Not too formal at all! Have you seen the studded one? If you think the regular black is too formal maybe you'd like the studs? Such a cute bag!




I only saw the studded watermelon. That's all they have for the studded version. I tried it on and I think too much hardware for this small bag (sorry just IMO). Maybe because I don't own any black bag that makes me hesitate to use this bag. As I heard from you that black is not too formal at all that helps a lot, thank you!


----------



## BeachBagGal

cny1941 said:


> Does anyone own Selma medium messenger in black? How do you like it? I was trying this bag this afternoon and both of my friend and SA agreed that black looked best on me. I don't have any black bag. I'm afraid black is too formal for this style. Thank you.


I have it with grommets on the sides and love it! Great versatile bag! I saw a girl with a black w/ gold hardware at Starbucks the other day and it was really nice. This is the first time I've seen anyone with a Messenger out in public.


----------



## cny1941

BeachBagGal said:


> I have it with grommets on the sides and love it! Great versatile bag! I saw a girl with a black w/ gold hardware at Starbucks the other day and it was really nice. This is the first time I've seen anyone with a Messenger out in public.




I really like the grommets. I hope MK brings back selma with grommets. It's gorgeous congrats! You just remind me that I have never seen anyone carry Selma messenger irl. I've seen many young ladies with the mini and it's so cute!


----------



## BeachBagGal

cny1941 said:


> I really like the grommets. I hope MK brings back selma with grommets. It's gorgeous congrats! You just remind me that I have never seen anyone carry Selma messenger irl. I've seen many young ladies with the mini and it's so cute!


I have two minis and love them too! They're so cute and small, but good when you want a small crossbody that won't take up much room if you want to set it down on the table if you're at dinner or somewhere there isn't much space.


----------



## cny1941

BeachBagGal said:


> I have two minis and love them too! They're so cute and small, but good when you want a small crossbody that won't take up much room if you want to set it down on the table if you're at dinner or somewhere there isn't much space.




Exactly! The minis are super cute. I can't resist I just bought one. I'm sure will use her a lot this summer.


----------



## BeachBagGal

cny1941 said:


> Exactly! The minis are super cute. I can't resist I just bought one. I'm sure will use her a lot this summer.


What color?


----------



## cny1941

BeachBagGal said:


> What color?




I got the violet. I have medium satchel in grape. I want more shade of purple so I decided to get the violet. I'm glad it's back on michaelkors.com. 

What color of your minis?


----------



## BeachBagGal

cny1941 said:


> I got the violet. I have medium satchel in grape. I want more shade of purple so I decided to get the violet. I'm glad it's back on michaelkors.com.
> 
> What color of your minis?


Fun! Please post pix when you get! I have Pearl Grey and Black w/ Deep Pink Stripe (just got and haven't used yet) in the mini size and in the medium size I have Black w/ silver grommets.


----------



## cny1941

BeachBagGal said:


> Fun! Please post pix when you get! I have Pearl Grey and Black w/ Deep Pink Stripe (just got and haven't used yet) in the mini size and in the medium size I have Black w/ silver grommets.




I always want something in Pearl grey. So beautiful! Black w/ deep pink is so cute. Think I saw their pictures in the reference library. And black w/ silver grommets is stunning! MK should bring this bag back!
My mini violet is on the way back for exchange. There is a scratch on the hardware which pretty obvious. Hope I will get the replacement bag soon. Can't wait to take her out.


----------



## BeachBagGal

cny1941 said:


> I always want something in Pearl grey. So beautiful! Black w/ deep pink is so cute. Think I saw their pictures in the reference library. And black w/ silver grommets is stunning! MK should bring this bag back!
> My mini violet is on the way back for exchange. There is a scratch on the hardware which pretty obvious. Hope I will get the replacement bag soon. Can't wait to take her out.


Oh ugh about the scratch.   It's good to hear you're able to get a replacement. Yes, I love all the colors....I think Pearl Grey is one of the prettiest greys and looks so nice with the silver hardware! They are fun bags!


----------



## Sarah03

View attachment 2991909

I carried this cutie with me on vacation & it was so perfect!  It held my essentials without weighing me down or being too bulky. I carried a Jet Set travel phone wallet, a coach wristlet, and my iPhone. It was very easy to get in and out of it & the zipper gave me extra security. The color (pale pink) goes with everything!  I wore a black/floral dress, white, fuchsia, & mint green. This bag is fantastic- if you don't have a selma messenger, go get one!!!


----------



## MDT

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 2991909
> 
> I carried this cutie with me on vacation & it was so perfect!  It held my essentials without weighing me down or being too bulky. I carried a Jet Set travel phone wallet, a coach wristlet, and my iPhone. It was very easy to get in and out of it & the zipper gave me extra security. The color (pale pink) goes with everything!  I wore a black/floral dress, white, fuchsia, & mint green. This bag is fantastic- if you don't have a selma messenger, go get one!!!



Love the pale pink with studs!


----------



## SheisBlushing

Oh man, this thread is giving me a serious case of the "Wanties"


----------



## Cavaliermum

Me too


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 2991909
> 
> I carried this cutie with me on vacation & it was so perfect!  It held my essentials without weighing me down or being too bulky. I carried a Jet Set travel phone wallet, a coach wristlet, and my iPhone. It was very easy to get in and out of it & the zipper gave me extra security. The color (pale pink) goes with everything!  I wore a black/floral dress, white, fuchsia, & mint green. This bag is fantastic- if you don't have a selma messenger, go get one!!!



I know! I love, love, love my Selma medium messenger in Pale Pink with gold studs.  It goes with basically anything!


----------



## Cavaliermum

I've just ordered a mini messenger in pale blue - there was 40% off so I just couldn't resist


----------



## smileydimples

Cavaliermum said:


> I've just ordered a mini messenger in pale blue - there was 40% off so I just couldn't resist



where did you find yours 40 percent off?


----------



## Cavaliermum

smileydimples said:


> where did you find yours 40 percent off?



Brand Alley,  a UK site that has designer sales.


----------



## jchristensen09

was curious if anyone knows if Neiman Marcus clearances Michael Kors often. They're the only store left I can find with a pear Selma medium messenger, but they also are the only store that has not put the color pear on clearance yet. I was wondering if anyone is more familiar with them because I generally go to Macy's or Nordstrom. Thanks for your help in advance!


----------



## ubo22

jchristensen09 said:


> was curious if anyone knows if Neiman Marcus clearances Michael Kors often. They're the only store left I can find with a pear Selma medium messenger, but they also are the only store that has not put the color pear on clearance yet. I was wondering if anyone is more familiar with them because I generally go to Macy's or Nordstrom. Thanks for your help in advance!


Neiman Marcus occasionally has sales, but not very often.  Sometimes there will be discounted MK bags during their mid-day dashes, which you can sign up for via email.  You can also check the inventory remaining by playing with the purchase quantity.  If the quantity is low, I'd say your best bet would be to buy it at full price.


----------



## cdtracing

jchristensen09 said:


> was curious if anyone knows if Neiman Marcus clearances Michael Kors often. They're the only store left I can find with a pear Selma medium messenger, but they also are the only store that has not put the color pear on clearance yet. I was wondering if anyone is more familiar with them because I generally go to Macy's or Nordstrom. Thanks for your help in advance!



Neimans does occasionally clearances MK.  Your best bet might be to check the promo sales at Macy's.  They do have the Pear Selma.


----------



## ley2

ubo22 said:


> Neiman Marcus occasionally has sales, but not very often.  Sometimes there will be discounted MK bags during their mid-day dashes, which you can sign up for via email.  You can also check the inventory remaining by playing with the purchase quantity.  If the quantity is low, I'd say your best bet would be to buy it at full price.



I think NM mostly does gift card event.. there is sales once in awhile but not as frequent as others.. I still prefer Nordie customer service though..


----------



## jchristensen09

ubo22 said:


> Neiman Marcus occasionally has sales, but not very often.  Sometimes there will be discounted MK bags during their mid-day dashes, which you can sign up for via email.  You can also check the inventory remaining by playing with the purchase quantity.  If the quantity is low, I'd say your best bet would be to buy it at full price.


Thank you for your help! I had finals when the Medium Selma Messenger in Pear went on sale at Nordstrom, so Im pretty bummed I missed out on it since I was trying to focus on my studies. I went to Nordstrom, and they were super great with trying to track it down from me. There was only one left in the company and that other store had just sold it! I would definitely rather shop there than any other department store. I just wish NM would clearance it since every other department store has done the same with that color. =( I've bought two bags recently and it would be an anniversary gift from my boyfriend, so I can't let him pay full price for it! lol


----------



## BeachBagGal

New minis I saw on Nordstroms website. Cute! What do you all think?


----------



## Luckyoreo

BeachBagGal said:


> New minis I saw on Nordstroms website. Cute! What do you all think?
> View attachment 2999418
> View attachment 2999419



Very cute


----------



## Pinkalicious

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 2991909
> 
> I carried this cutie with me on vacation & it was so perfect!  It held my essentials without weighing me down or being too bulky. I carried a Jet Set travel phone wallet, a coach wristlet, and my iPhone. It was very easy to get in and out of it & the zipper gave me extra security. The color (pale pink) goes with everything!  I wore a black/floral dress, white, fuchsia, & mint green. This bag is fantastic- if you don't have a selma messenger, go get one!!!



I had this bag and it wasn't for me, but I love looking at pictures of it!!! Congrats!!!
I agree, selma messenger is pretty darn handy. I've been carrying my peanut one so much lately (thanks Ubo for convincing me I needed to keep this bag!)


----------



## ubo22

Pinkalicious said:


> I had this bag and it wasn't for me, but I love looking at pictures of it!!! Congrats!!!
> I agree, selma messenger is pretty darn handy. I've been carrying my peanut one so much lately (thanks Ubo for convincing me I needed to keep this bag!)


  You're welcome.  I've decided that the Selma messenger isn't for me, but it looks great on everyone else.  Especially in all the new colors!


----------



## melbo

Got my first Selma Messenger in navy/peanut/white. Surprise present from Hubby!


----------



## nicol3mii

a little late for me to join this selma club, but i finally own a selma messenger!


----------



## keishapie1973

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 2991909
> 
> I carried this cutie with me on vacation & it was so perfect!  It held my essentials without weighing me down or being too bulky. I carried a Jet Set travel phone wallet, a coach wristlet, and my iPhone. It was very easy to get in and out of it & the zipper gave me extra security. The color (pale pink) goes with everything!  I wore a black/floral dress, white, fuchsia, & mint green. This bag is fantastic- if you don't have a selma messenger, go get one!!!



I saw a lady carrying this in a dept store and it looked amazing. I love it!!!!


----------



## Sarah03

keishapie1973 said:


> I saw a lady carrying this in a dept store and it looked amazing. I love it!!!!




Thank you!  It's a great little bag!


----------



## mrfcupcake

Waiting on delivery of my first Selma Messenger




It's not even arrived in the country yet and I'm already getting impatient!


----------



## Pinkalicious

mrfcupcake said:


> Waiting on delivery of my first Selma Messenger
> 
> View attachment 3042819
> 
> 
> It's not even arrived in the country yet and I'm already getting impatient!



Checking the tracking is fun and I also get impatient haha
What color did you get?


----------



## mrfcupcake

Pinkalicious said:


> Checking the tracking is fun and I also get impatient haha
> 
> What color did you get?




My birthstone colour. Getting excited!


----------



## dramakween

Belle79 said:


> Luggage, Mandarin, Turquoise



OMG those colours are beautiful. 

I actually just got one of mini selma in black from eBay. I am a bit anxious waiting for my bag. I hope it is authentic.


----------



## mrfcupcake

She's in the country now! For a moment there I though we were going to get stuck over the weekend in customs.


----------



## DiamondsForever

mrfcupcake said:


> She's in the country now! For a moment there I though we were going to get stuck over the weekend in customs.
> 
> View attachment 3044406



Another UK lady!  oo looking forward to seeing pics.


----------



## uchichuu

My favorite bag! I just got one and put my long fat Kate Spade wallet in it and am paranoid about the straps tearing at the base of the bag because of the weight. Hopefully there aren't issues with this for any one of the selmas?!


----------



## MKbaglover

uchichuu said:


> My favorite bag! I just got one and put my long fat Kate Spade wallet in it and am paranoid about the straps tearing at the base of the bag because of the weight. Hopefully there aren't issues with this for any one of the selmas?!


I've not had mine long enough to find out yet but a guy started a thread recently about his mini selma which did break but he managed to get a replacement.


----------



## uchichuu

MKbaglover said:


> I've not had mine long enough to find out yet but a guy started a thread recently about his mini selma which did break but he managed to get a replacement.


oh no ): I'll have to pack it lightly then. Thanks!


----------

